# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Đề nghị ban quản trị xem xét tính năng của diễn đàn

## ngocsut

Trong vòng chưa đầy 1 tháng tôi đã bị ẩn comment để kiểm duyệt nội dung đến 4 lần mà ko rõ lý do. Tôi xét lại các comment trong topic của mình ko hề đưa đường dẫn lạ nào ngoài link video youtube, chỉ up ảnh trực tiếp từ điện thoại lên diễn đàn, tôi cũng nhận thấy nội dung bài viết của mình ko vi phạm pháp luật hay công kích ai. Vậy tại sao tôi lại bị ẩn comment để kiểm duyệt và khi tôi nhắn tin đề nghị ban quản trị xem xét thì mấy hôm sau mới thấy comment đc khôi phục, khi đó tôi đã phải đang comment khác. Điều này gây ra sự trùng lặp thông tin, tốn tài nguyên diễn đàn cũng như gây khó khăn chậm trễ công việc bản thân tôi. Vậy tôi kính đề nghị ban quản trị 1 lần nữa xem xét lại vấn đề này và cho tôi biết nguyên nhân để nếu có gì đó chưa đúng về nội dung tôi sẽ tiếp thu. 
Tôi xin cảm ơn!

----------


## CQV

> Trong vòng chưa đầy 1 tháng tôi đã bị ẩn comment để kiểm duyệt nội dung đến 4 lần mà ko rõ lý do. Tôi xét lại các comment trong topic của mình ko hề đưa đường dẫn lạ nào ngoài link video youtube, chỉ up ảnh trực tiếp từ điện thoại lên diễn đàn, tôi cũng nhận thấy nội dung bài viết của mình ko vi phạm pháp luật hay công kích ai. Vậy tại sao tôi lại bị ẩn comment để kiểm duyệt và khi tôi nhắn tin đề nghị ban quản trị xem xét thì mấy hôm sau mới thấy comment đc khôi phục, khi đó tôi đã phải đang comment khác. Điều này gây ra sự trùng lặp thông tin, tốn tài nguyên diễn đàn cũng như gây khó khăn chậm trễ công việc bản thân tôi. Vậy tôi kính đề nghị ban quản trị 1 lần nữa xem xét lại vấn đề này và cho tôi biết nguyên nhân để nếu có gì đó chưa đúng về nội dung tôi sẽ tiếp thu. 
> Tôi xin cảm ơn!


e cũng bị tình trạng vậy vài lần mà ko thể làm gì ngoài ngồi đọc commend !

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Chắc là do cái xì pam filter của Ếch

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

kỳ lạ quá các bác ạ, em nghi là có thể đợt này e hay chụp bằng iphone dung lượng file ảnh lớn hơn đợt trước chụp bằng blackberry. mà ko vui là lần nào nhắn tin cho quản trị xem xét thì chả bao giờ đc phản hồi là vì sao để mà sửa, chỉ thấy mấy ngày sau comment được hiện hình. thực sự là hơi thất vọng với cách tương tác của quản trị

----------


## anhcos

Để thuận lợi hơn cho bác thì nên úp ảnh vào host nào đó rồi dẫn link đến là nhanh nhất và đỡ tốn tài nguyên 4r.
Giao diện úp ảnh của họ cũng chuyên nghiệp và nhanh chứ không như cái built-in có sẵn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Để thuận lợi hơn cho bác thì nên úp ảnh vào host nào đó rồi dẫn link đến là nhanh nhất và đỡ tốn tài nguyên 4r.
> Giao diện úp ảnh của họ cũng chuyên nghiệp và nhanh chứ không như cái built-in có sẵn.


up ảnh rồi link sang có khi còn dễ bị block hơn bác ạ, nhiều bác bị rồi mà

----------


## solero

Vu này chắc là do bộ lọc tự động có chút vấn đề, máy mà có phải người đâu. Các bác cứ bình tĩnh báo cáo để Ếch-min có thời gian giải quyết.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn!
*1.*
Vấn đề kiểm duyệt bài viết là một tính năng tự động. Nó hổ trợ BQT chặn lại các bài spam từ các nguồn khác nhau. Tính năng này hoạt động hoàn toàn tự động, sẽ quét qua bài viết và so sánh với dữ liệu từ các bài spam trước đó. Trên diễn đàn ta tính năng này có liên kết với kho dữ liệu AntiSpam, được cả cộng đồng trên thế giới dùng.
Các nội dung được kiểm tra bao gồm:
- user name
- IP
- từ khóa & nội dung bài viết
- các liên kết có trong bài viết

Vì vậy sẽ có một số bài viết, vì sự ngẫu nhiên nào đó bài viết sẽ bị chặn lại chờ kiểm duyệt.
Đây là điều bất khả kháng mà BQT rất lấy làm tiếc nhưng vẫn chưa có cách khắc phục. Nếu ngừng bộ lọc thì mỗi ngày có hàng chục, đã có lúc diễn đàn ta có hàng trăm bài spam tự động lên diễn đàn.

*2.*
Về việc khác phục chậm.
Việc này về chức trách thì BQT xin lỗi các bạn. Nhưng các bạn cũng nên thông cảm và hiểu về công việc mà BQT phải làm.
- Diễn đàn ta với mục tiêu là mở và miễn phí. Dù có thu phí đặt banner và một số ủng hộ từ cộng đồng. Nhưng khoản thu này chỉ đủ để duy trì các dịch vụ có phí khác mà diễn đàn phải chi trả. Không có bất kỳ khoản nào gọi là hoa hồng hay lương cho các thành viên BQT. Họ làm việc vì niềm đam mê và mục đích cống hiến, giúp cho cộng đồng ngày càng phát triển.
- Vì thành viên BQT hàng ngày vẫn phải lao động để có thể nuôi sống bản thân, có thể trích được thời gian để tham gia và quản lý diễn đàn. Vậy nên việc quản lý là phải ngoài giờ làm việc của họ. Do đó, tùy vào lượng công việc mà họ có thể trích được thời gian nhiều hay ít. Đôi khi vài ngày mới có thể dành thời gian xử lý việc trên diễn đàn.
Đó là lý do tại sao đôi khi các yêu cầu được gởi đến BQT phải vài hôm mới xử lý được.

*3.*
Bạn nêu thắc mắc này thì mình nghĩ bạn cũng không có nhiều nhiều thời gian để đọc các thông tin từ BQT.
BQT đã nhiều lần nói về vấn đề này. Và luôn nhắc về tần xuất viết bài khi bị chặn.
Mỗi khi thành viên bị chặn bài viết thì việc nên làm là kiên nhẫn chờ kiểm duyệt. Việc cố tình viết nhiều bài liên tục chỉ làm tình hình tồi tệ thêm mà thôi. Hệ thống chặn bài viết vì có dấu hiệu nghi ngờ bài viết đó là spam. Thì ngay sau đó, cũng chính user, IP đó lại tiếp tục tạo bài viết và cố gắng đăng bài càng làm cho hệ thông tin rằng bài viết đó do SPAM BOT thực hiện. Và sẽ càng chặn bài viết nhiều hơn.

Hy vọng nội dung này sẽ giải đáp được phần nào thắc mắc của các bạn.
Thân!

----------

CQV, Diyodira, hoangmanh, khoa.address, maxx.side, Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Xin cảm ơn ban quản trị đã có phản hồi về ý kiến của tôi. 
Tôi cũng hiểu việc diễn đàn của chúng ta hoạt động trên tiêu chí miễn phí và mở nên không có ý yêu sách này nọ và cố gắng tuân thủ các nguyên tắc của diễn đàn. chỉ là tính tôi khá thẳng thắn, muốn phản ánh ngay những bất cập để ban quản trị biết và điều chỉnh cũng như có thể hướng dẫn các thành viên khác tránh mắc lỗi. xin khẳng định rằng tôi là người post bài khá kiên nhẫn, đã đọc những cảnh báo của ban quản trị trước đây nên không bao giờ bấm đăng bài liên tục khi thấy thông báo lỗi từ diễn đàn mà tôi sẽ chờ phản hồi từ ban quản trị trước khi tiếp tục đăng bài. chính vì vậy mà tôi mong chờ 1 tin nhắn ngắn gọn từ quản trị để biết được ý kiến của tôi đã được xem xét hay chưa nhưng cuối cùng là ko thấy. việc tôi mở thread là việc bất đắc dĩ. 
Một lần nữa tôi xin cảm ơn ban quản trị đã quan tâm và trả lời tôi rất cụ thể. chúc diễn đàn chúng ta hoạt động ngày càng tốt hơn.

----------


## CNC PRO

Cảm ơn các bạn đã thông cảm!

Về việc ít trả lời các tin nhắn dạng PM hoặc email yêu cầu.
Vì vốn đã ít thời gian, nên mỗi khi có thể online và nhận các yêu cầu. Thì tranh thủ tập trung vào giải quyết các vấn đề cần thiết mà không trả lời PM hay email để các bạn yên lòng. Điều này BQT sẽ cố gắng khắc phục, nhưng quỹ thời gian eo hẹp nên tranh thủ cho những việc cần thiết hơn.

Thân!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng nản lắm mỗi khi phải hỏi gì đó trên diến đàn. Một lần bị treo là sẽ treo tiếp tục bị treo, chờ đến lúc mod thả bài ra thì nó cũng trôi đi tận đâu rồi, chả còn ai vào trả lời nữa  :Frown: .

Dưng mà không hỏi ở đây thì cũng chả biết đi đâu mà hỏi cả, nên thui thì cố vậy ....

----------


## CKD

> Em cũng nản lắm mỗi khi phải hỏi gì đó trên diến đàn. Một lần bị treo là sẽ treo tiếp tục bị treo, chờ đến lúc mod thả bài ra thì nó cũng trôi đi tận đâu rồi, chả còn ai vào trả lời nữa .
> 
> Dưng mà không hỏi ở đây thì cũng chả biết đi đâu mà hỏi cả, nên thui thì cố vậy ....


Chắc lưng đau, không đóng phim sếch được mà chuyển qua coi sếch, coi nhiều quá, nên IP bị cho vào blacklist đó lão ạ.

Tập trung, làm được cái chi chi thì khoe lên cho anh em xem thì đâu có bị. Keke

----------


## ahdvip

Em là dũng sĩ diệt spam đây, ếch nhiều khi bận nên anh em cứ add thêm zalo của em, số điện thoại zalo của em bên dưới chữ ký, có vấn đề cứ copy link gửi qua zalo cho em em làm bớt phần anh ếch min cho nhanh nha, chứ thiệt anh em nhiều lúc vào công việc cũng bận, không tập trung cho diễn đàn nhiều được  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Diyodira

----------

